# Wedding Dress Cottage, Surrey February 2015



## DiggerDen (Feb 19, 2015)

Coming across this cottage is like seeing Hansel and Gretyl's cottage in the woods. A fairy tale location. I'm so glad I managed to find it. I love the whole look of the house and my only disappointment is that the wedding dress wasn't to be seen anywhere. 
To talk about the history of the house would mean to disclose too much of its location. It needs to be hard to find. There was evidence of some minor vandalism in the lounge which I hadn't seen in previous reports, plus the missing wedding dress. The clues are there to be solved in other previous reports. The elderly man who lived there alone moved out to a care home after accepting an offer he found hard to refuse - apparently. 

I hope you enjoy my photos. 







Iconic images of the lovely house.





















Orange glow from the drawn curtains.






The mess in the lounge.











I couldn't find the wedding dress upstairs anywhere - not even on the floor.


























I like the broken reflection in the window.





















Together, apart.


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 19, 2015)

Shame the dress is missing. Top marks for this quiet location. Hope this place does not get robbed.
Hope you don't mind me adding this.


Nice day for a white wedding. by stu8fish, on Flickr


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 19, 2015)

The dress was found burnt the other week


----------



## nutnut (Feb 20, 2015)

cunningplan said:


> The dress was found burnt the other week



Seriously... What is wrong with people? Fucking idiots!!


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 20, 2015)

the sad end of the wedding dress taken by little red


----------



## brickworx (Feb 20, 2015)

Someone burnt the Dress?.....I am saddened and sickened by that, wtf is up with people? There are some complete tools in this world, this pyro being a prime example....Sad times.

Digger - Well done for getting here, its well hidden so good on you.


----------



## DiggerDen (Feb 20, 2015)

It's shameful that someone burnt the wedding dress.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 20, 2015)

Good pics and report, a few things I haven't seen on other reports. I am disgusted that some moron has burnt the dress, did it make them feel better?


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice pix, shame about the dress.


----------



## smiler (Feb 20, 2015)

cunningplan said:


> The dress was found burnt the other week



I too was a wee bit pissed off with Cunningplans news but not surprised, I, along with I suspect many others who have been addicted by this fascinating obsession for many years have witnessed the steady increase of vandalism, the firebugs have always been with us as well as the metal magpies, but not as prevalent as they are today,.

I enjoyed your post, Thanks.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 20, 2015)

Gutting about the dress, but great to see the baby photo still were it sits after all this time.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 21, 2015)

Great find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pilot (Feb 21, 2015)

There are no depths to which some people wont sink - I suppose especially now as they know full well that the chances of being caught and held to account are almost non-existent. Well done on your set though.

It looks like that end wall is subsiding at quite a rate now though. Won't be long before it collapses I imagine. Maybe it will take the next pyro or metal magpie with it.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 22, 2015)

UE-OMJ said:


> Gutting about the dress, but great to see the baby photo still were it sits after all this time.



I offer this advice based on 55 years of wandering about abandoned/derelict buildings and estates. My main interest has always been abandoned country houses and their attached land holdings. The 'factory' environment has never interested me - growing up surrounded by rundown factories made me more interested in the 'unobtainable' I suppose and there were plenty of country mansions that had been de-roofed to avoid paying rates. Back then; when 'word of mouth' was the method used to communicate details of places found, you could almost guarantee that if mention of a specific object of interest was made during one of these chats, that object would eventually be pinched, broken/destroyed or moved around. 

In this day and age of instant dissemination via the internet, a little thought and guile can work wonders to prevent the above mentioned human trait. Let the contents of your photographs do the talking, never highlight an object of importance by using its name to title the report and never state that a specific object is still located in the same place. 'Wedding Dress House' was just asking for some lowlife to act eventually, as is the specific mention in the above quote.

I guess many here will be thinking that the above is rubbish - . Unfortunately my working experiences tell me that this vandalism is probably carried out by people professing to be explorers themselves. These vandals and idiots don't read sites like this just for the enjoyment of seeing an unusual building or explore, they are on the lookout for ways of fuelling their own perverse pleasure. We live in a very shite world these days where there's always somebody out there planning to ruin another's pleasures. The local teenage vandals aren't always the culprits - something worth being aware of.


----------



## marieke (Feb 22, 2015)

I also gutted the wedding dress has gone! Fab photographs guys...shame to those with no respect.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2015)

Cant believe the dress! Fantastic report tho! 
Thank you for making public your photos and documenting what is left.


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 23, 2015)

Stunning building, I can only dream.
Why would someone burn the dress though? I really hate humans sometimes


----------



## xexxa (Feb 27, 2015)

Shame about the dress!


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Mar 2, 2015)

Great little report. I'm not a huge fan of houses/cottages but this quite cute and quaint. Terrible shame about the dress, there are some idiots out there!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Mar 15, 2015)

Just found the reports on this place after being out of the game and loop for some time so it's really sad to see the dress has been burnt! Twats. 
Really nice report here though - I was especially drawn to the window shots.


----------

